# Need Rig Advice



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

I've got a Shimano 4500B Baitrunner reel. I'm looking to "freeline/liveline" a hardtail or other bait fish in hopes of hooking up with a spanish or king mackerel. My problem is that I'm not familiar with rigging this setup. I want the baitfish to be able to swim freely. I know there is a way to rig this as I have seen, somewhere, how to do it. Anyways, all help will be greatly appreciated. Also, what's the SOP (standard operating procedure) for getting a big fish up to the pier. Just reel it up? Or are there like extendable gaffs or something?



Dave


----------



## bama-peach (Jun 29, 2008)

For the baitrunner i would load it up with some 17 lb suffix.. Stop in at GBBT and get some king leaders, tie directly to main line and hook cig/hardtail through eye, 

** dont worry about using baitrunner feature while fishing on pier, Just hold on and keep some slack out of your line, i like to keep the bait just below the surface

* True live bait works best, but hardtails can be too heavy to cast with a lighter rod, i prefer to use frozen cigs, even if the fish arent hitting, you will go through plenty of bags so be prepared!Make sure you have pelnty of line! and watch out for sharks and flipper... :moon:moon:moon

Good Luck! and theres a good chance you'l see me out there sometime!


----------



## cigar (Jul 7, 2008)

With that 4500 size reel I'd probably drop down to 12 lb.test for the extra line capacity. Tie your running line to a small black barrel swivel connected to about 16" of 27lb. sevenstrand wire and a #2 4x strong treble hook. If youre going to freeline live baits youll need to either use the baitrunner feature, or do like most do and simply leave the bail open and hold the line on your finger. Release the line at the strike and freespool for a couple of seconds before setting the hook. If you do this youll hook most kings in the mouth, instead of getting bit off behind the hook or foul hooking the fish.


----------

